# Difference block?s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6



## AMB Motorsport (Aug 21, 2009)

*Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6*

Hi people,
I just started my project, but I need some informations.
My car originaly have a VR6 2.8 12V, I pretent to change for a VR6 3.6 24V, the differences was on head (12V to 24V) and block (crank, rods and pistons) ?
My questions is can I use my block to built a VR6 3.6 ?
Thank´s for the specialists


----------



## nesisg (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6 (AMB Motorsport)*

I think if you do that you might be making the walls of your block too thin (if it's even possible). But I think the 3.6 block is in itself bigger.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6 (nesisg)*

i don't think thats possible
just how you cant bolt a 24v (2.8 VR6) head on a 12v (2.8 VR6) block same idea here

24v (3.6 VR6) head on a 12v (2.8 modefied to be x displacement larger VR6) will likely not work


----------



## AMB Motorsport (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6 (35i 2000)*

Hi guys ...
Using information that people said here, the VR6 engine with 12V is complete different than the engine with 24V. If I want to change to 24V I need to change the block too. Am I correct ?
In others words, if I want to go for a 3.6 engine, I´ll need the 24V block, correct ?
Thank´s for help !!


_Modified by AMB Motorsport at 1:18 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6 (AMB Motorsport)*

These three engines are completely different. They are all of the VR6 design but the 3.6 has different V angle and completely different Head than the 3.2. The 2.8 12 v and 24v are not compatible either. Your best bet is too buy a complete engine. Don't know what your putting it in but the 3.6 will never work for you without a huge headache due to the direct injection and electronics to make it work and be driveable.


----------



## Dan Krause (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6 (AMB Motorsport)*

theres no way you can stroke it too a 3.6


----------



## rubndub (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6 (Dan Krause)*

Man, just spring and pick up an engine. I wouldn't they tinkering with it cause even if you get it to work, I'm sure it wouldn't last. G/L.


----------



## kraftaroni (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6 (Dan Krause)*

No... but you can make it a 3.4 with this... http://www.eurospecsport.com/p...v.htm
3.2 is more common with the R32 crank and custom pistons.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Difference block´s VR6 2.8, VR6 3.2 and VR6 3.6 (kraftaroni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraftaroni* »_3.2 is more common with the R32 crank and custom pistons.

Not exactly common, but it can be done.
The 3.6 head will bolt to the 3.2 block if the 3.2 block is the narrower angled FSI motor (not in America i dont think). Im not sure if you guys have the 3.2 FSI down in Rio.
It isnt very cost effective to bore out any of these engines, just go with an R32 engine, it has higher compression then the 12v or 2.8L 24v, and a much better flowing head. If you really want to drop some coin go with the 3.6L VR6 and make a custom intake manifold with injectors in it and run a SEM.


----------

